# Ridiculous Cheese Macaroni



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 8, 2010)

I call this ridiculous mac and cheese because the ingredients in it are meticulous.    It is also rediculously easy to make, and tastes almost like it was made from scratch, with great, loving care.

Ingredients:
*1 box Kraft Whole Grain Mac & Cheese
*1/2 cup milk
*2 tbs. butter
*1 inch thick slice Velveeta
*1/2 cup shredded hard cheese (parmesano regiano, 2 X extra sharp cheddar, Romano, or Asiago)

Add pasta to hot water and bring to a boil.  In a small saucepan, put the butter and milk in and heat over medium setting.  Break the Velveeta into chunks and add to the milk and butter.  Stir until the cheese sauce is smooth.  Add the powdered cheese from the Kraft box.  Stir until smooth.  Remove from heat.  add the shredded cheese and stir until smooth.  Drain the pasta when it is almost cooked tender.  Add the sauce to the pasta and return to low heat.  Let cook for ten minutes, stirring every few minutes to keep it from sticking.  uring this stage, the sauce will thicken to something resembling a baked mac & cheese.

I know, this won't stand up to a Bobby Flay Throwdown, but it tastes pretty good for something just thrown together.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 9, 2010)

I made some the other day to go with leftover chili.  I just happened to have several kinds of cheese.

I like to use a bland cream of soup to melt the cheese in so this time I used cream of chicken and added cream cheese, colby/jack, american, and Kraft 3 cheese (parm, romano, asiago).  7 cheeses if you count colby/jack as two.  It was great.  I poured some over egg noodles instead of macaroni and still had some left to save for another dish.

I ended up ignoring the chili and just scarfing down the cheese laden egg noodles, which I had poured into a casserole and baked 350 for 1/2 hour.  I omitted the bread crumbs and cooked until little bits of brown were showing (like freckles).  

I think it really added to the flavor by melting the cheese in the cream soup.  I do it also with cream of celery.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 9, 2010)

We never have just the blue box.  We always add other cheeses to it.  Cream cheese is a favorite as well as swiss and cheddar and parmesan.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 9, 2010)

I like to put some dehydrated onion and garlic flakes in the noodle water, and
a sprinkle of cayenne in too.


----------

